# upgrading 11 to latest release



## andrewm659 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've researched this before.  But I upgraded FreeBSD 11 to the latest patch level and the patch is installed.  BUT it won't boot.  I follow all the steps to upgrade and I see it there when I run:


```
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ # freebsd-version
11.0-RELEASE-p11
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ #
```

But can't get it to be my boot kernel.  

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2017)

What is the error you're getting when trying to boot? The last patch did update the kernel but if the system booted before it should still boot. The update did not change anything related to booting the system.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jul 17, 2017)

```
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD tsg-freebsd01.meyer.local 11.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE #0 r306211: Thu Sep 22 23:43:22 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ # freebsd-version
11.0-RELEASE-p11
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ # freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.0-RELEASE-p10
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE-p10 from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE-p10 from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE-p10 from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE-p10 from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2017)

You're not upgrading. You need to run `freebsd-update fetch install`. The upgrade option is for upgrading from one version to another (10.3 -> 11.0 or 11.0 -> 11.1 for example).


----------



## andrewm659 (Jul 17, 2017)

I ran this previously:

Here is the output:


```
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ # freebsd-update fetch install
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 11.0-RELEASE-p11:
/usr/share/man/mandoc.db
/usr/share/openssl/man/mandoc.db
Installing updates... done.
root@tsg-freebsd01:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2017)

Then your system already has all the latest patches for 11.0 installed and you just need to reboot.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok.  I'll try and see what happens.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok that worked...but it went to p9 instead.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD tsg-freebsd01 11.0-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr 11 08:42:58 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
$
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2017)

That's possible. The last 2 updates apparently didn't involve changes to the kernel.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome.  Thank you for the help!


----------

